# I found this funny ...



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

So if you've ever read my posts...You may know that the paperwork is done, and we're currently sitting through the "waiting period" in texas...april 3rd i'll be completely divorced officially.

So, my ex wife wants us to "be friends"...yet she doesn't act kind towards me at all. She is blunt, or ignores me...she also won't call me, because she doesn't want me to know her phone number (which is very awkward since I never call/text her?)....so she roughly communicates through email only.

Whatever...I don't really care to know her anymore after all she has said and done. She is not a good person, let alone a "friend."

So, I move on quickly. It's kind of how I live life. I started dating, and have seen new women already...she didn't know this.

I found it very funny however, that she went from being "worried" about me, to being very angry with me (she won't say it, but her actions and tone definitely display it)...after she found out I had gone out with some girl that I met.

Funny that she gets EVERYTHING she wants in this divorce, that she wanted to do....and yet she is angry at me for seeing another woman? Ridiculous. I know she is lonely...but that was her choice. I didn't have a choice, so I am making the best of it that I can!

It actually cheered me up. Good for me!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep good for you. 

Her anger probably has two sources. 

1) her life is not what she thought it would be. Divorce did not fix her issues so now she will have to face that the issues are probably within herself. 

2) You are not suffering enought. She probably invisioned how she would leave you and you would then suffer and realize how you messed up. Instead you are moving on with your life and doing well.

Too bad, so sad for her.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

This is quite normal she doesnt want you but doesnt want anyone else to have you either. She feels she has dumped you for some very good reason and that you are not suitable to be married at all and has most likely told everyone that. Now she sees she is wrong after all.


----------



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

Yea she's been back and forth over it. The biggest thing that annoys me I think, is that she won't acknowledge any of the things she's done to ruin the marriage...she at first blamed me...then blamed herself...then blamed me again...then does a little mix of both...

yet, the reality is...the marriage failed, because she failed. I did literally everything possible to reconcile and make her happy...yet it wasn't enough.

It'd be nice if she recognized that. But, reality is, she likely never will admit to it...and will continue telling people "her side" of the story (you know, that wonderful piece of fiction she cooked up around the time she told me she wanted me to kill myself....)


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes I agree with all and good for you CS I find it funny that barring some type of abuse that the grass is not 
Always greenier on the other side. Congrats to you for moving on 
I know I did and haven't ever been happier. Going on 13 yrs of M and I love
My wife so Much and show her every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That's how paranoid control freaks operate. Total victory is never enough. They also want your undying adoration and fear.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> Funny that she gets EVERYTHING she wants in this divorce, that she wanted to do....and yet she is angry at me for seeing another woman? Ridiculous. I know she is lonely...but that was her choice. I didn't have a choice, so I am making the best of it that I can!


DOG BONE SYNDROME:

Your wife is like a dog that got done chewing a bone, didn't want it anymore, so she buried it. A little while later another dog comes along and smells the bone and tries to dig it up. The first dog sees what's happening, runs over and growls at the second dog and chases her away from the buried bone. After that the first dog stays close by the buried bone because she doesn't want any other dogs having it, yet she has no intention of ever digging it up again or chewing on it.

.....the dog bone syndrome.


----------

